# Brazos Bend State Park, Saturday



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Heres some from BBSP.


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

Those crawfish claws hanging outside the gators mouth looks like the size of a lobster!


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Yea I know...I couldnt believe the size of them things....Huge!


sandybottom said:


> Those crawfish claws hanging outside the gators mouth looks like the size of a lobster!


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

did the gator eat the turtle?
beautiful pics!


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Little gator or BIG crayfish. Looks like everyone was hungry saturday! Great pics.


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Thanks Guys,
He didnt, I heard one crunch, and the gator opened up to get a better bite, thats all he needed, he was gone in a flash.
About the crawfish, I guess the gator was about 4-5 foot. Thats what surprized me..Man, a cajun would have a mouth full of the mudbug with that one.



saltaholic said:


> did the gator eat the turtle?
> beautiful pics!


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Wow, great shots. Love the turtle in the gator's mouth, great timing.


----------



## Dolphin (May 21, 2004)

These are excellent! I am so glad that the turtle got away. I know it is the "circle of life" and all, but still.. lol. 

What camera were these shot with?


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Thanks for the comments folks, these were shot with a Canon 450D (XSI), and a 70-200MM 2.8L.



Dolphin said:


> These are excellent! I am so glad that the turtle got away. I know it is the "circle of life" and all, but still.. lol.
> 
> What camera were these shot with?


----------



## seawings (Aug 28, 2004)

Beautiful shots...looks like you had a great shoot. Sorry to show my ignorance, but, do alligators normally eat turtles?


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

seawings said:


> Beautiful shots...looks like you had a great shoot. Sorry to show my ignorance, but, do alligators normally eat turtles?


Alligators are opportunistic. If they can catch it, it will be eaten.


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

super pics


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

seawings said:


> Beautiful shots...looks like you had a great shoot. Sorry to show my ignorance, but, do alligators normally eat turtles?


They sure try. There aren't too many big turtles out there that don't have a number of tooth scars on their shells. Some it's amazing they survived. They must chew up more of them than they actually consume.


----------



## bzrk180 (Jan 7, 2008)

GREAT shots!!


----------



## labanc (Apr 11, 2005)

Turtles are just like "gator chips". Great shots


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

What a wonderful series. I've never been out there on a hot summer morning, but it looks like I need to change that. What a great sky!!!

Thanks for reminding me that even the little lenses have a place there. My only nit is the flash. It's a bit harsh on some, but thes are really nicely done.


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Thanks folks.....Yep rusty, Im still in the learning mode on the flash thingy. Picked up a better beamer and I am having a heck of a time getting the settings right, Oh well thats waht makes it fun, learning the new stuff..


----------



## girlfindsfish (May 27, 2008)

WOW!!!!!!!!!first time visiting the photoforum.........Those pics are AWESOME!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rippin lips jr (Feb 5, 2006)

AWESOME pictures!


----------

